# Gr3yF0rce Reworked Corsair Air 540, Worklog + Overclocking



## Gr3yW0lf (Jan 21, 2015)

Hello TechpowerUp Community,

I want to introduce you my Gaming PC Project "Gr3yF0rce" . 

*Who am I?*
My name is Martin and i am 23 years old. I am a IT Professional in Germany. Since 8 years i am building and modding PC´s. Earlier it was just Cutting a Window into such a worse looking HP Case and some IDE sleeving, now i show you what i am doing in these days 

*What is Gr3yF0rce:*
It is the Name of my Project inspired by my Online Nickname Gr3yh0unD

*Objectives:*
High quality, good looking gaming PC with much Overclocking potential. Not that loud, but not a silent system.

*Hardware:*
Asus Crosshair V Formula-Z
AMD FX 8350 @ 5.2GHz
16GB Corsair Dominator Platinum @ 1600Mhz
2x EVGA 780 Classified
EVGA Supernova 1000W P2
Creative Soundblaster Z
Samsung EVO 840 240GB


*Acknowledgment*

Aquatuning (Special Thanks to Mr. Klassen for his guidance and kindness while phoning with him)




Christian Hollerbuhl for the help with cutting those aluminium parts.

And the biggest "THANK YOU" goes to my girlfriend for taking patience with me and my project 


Now let me show you what will be left from the Corsair Air 540






Final works on the Case and yeah it was tougher than i though.














Done!





Let me show you the custom made parts for my project.

"Doors" front, top, mainboardtray and some parts for the modular bottom (sry for the bad picture)





Example configuration for the bottom





Now you will see all parts taken together 

The Frame:




Attaching bottom and mainboardtray:




A Red UV Plexiplate for some accents




All together:





One last time the empty Case:





And now the mainboard fits perfect










Overview what i will build into the case !!!( Some parts are missing on the picture like the gpu cooler and the "BIG" Radiator):





The PSU fits perfect too  :





The pump and fan control which really suits to the case in my opinion.









Installing the cables...there is not much space left ....





*NOW THE INTRESTING PART STARTS *



The CPU and its cooler


 



Some nice Corsair Dominator Platinum RAM 




The GPU"s" ... sry i am missing those pics




Finally get those LED´s into the Reservoir (they didnt want to stay in  ) after that we can start installing the rest of the Hardware:






LET´S START 


Reservoir and the sandwiched Pump installed:


 




The SSD, but it is sadly only the 250GB....




Rads and fans  I think they will keep everything cool.




Had to install the GPU just to look if it will fit with the Rad... you see there is no space left 


 

 

 



First of two GPU´s with cooler and backplate installed








And here is the second one ...my soundcard sneaked into the picture 



 

 



Now the tubing





Let´s fill the Loop with some Innovatek Protect.
I had an idea with my FillPort and DrainPort (just look next to the Power/Reset Buttons). And if i want to test some new stuff i can connect it there too 



 



The Reservoir in action





 



 



Finally after a package from USA arrived here in Germany i could install those nice looking case feet.





The LED Controller 






 



Last but not least... i wanted to see where to plug in my usb stuff  




Final Pics of the System




 

 

 

 




 




 

 

 

 

 



Hope you enjoyed my Worklog and i would be happy to get some Feedback (positive or negative) just feel free


----------



## Aardwolfe (Jan 21, 2015)

hey what did u install the uv orange plexi behind the m.board tray, i couldn't see any use of it, 2nd the case was already black, why did u disassemble to paint it black again? and really confused about the custom cuttings u did, cuz we can't tell what's what, would be good if u mention it ... great job with the looop, should have used color other than origin, this color has been beaten off


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jan 21, 2015)

Only positives from me.    A fine looking  build.


----------



## Gr3yW0lf (Jan 21, 2015)

Aardwolfe said:


> hey what did u install the uv orange plexi behind the m.board tray, i couldn't see any use of it, 2nd the case was already black, why did u disassemble to paint it black again? and really confused about the custom cuttings u did, cuz we can't tell what's what, would be good if u mention it ... great job with the looop, should have used color other than origin, this color has been beaten off



The UV Plexi is Red not orange .... that just looked like Red cause of the light  and yeah it was mentioned to 1. give more stability to the mainboard tray 2. i originally planned to use UV Lights ... maybe they will come to the build too ...if you would look closer you would mention i never painted the original case black .... its just my frame left ... the custom made parts are : internal : all big parts black and the small ones for the Cables and SSD are in matt metallic grey like the Parts outside the case. The cuttings are to just have the frame left and not the plates from the original where you coulndt mount all that stuff like i did.

And i like the colour and it matched to my mainboard. Finally it matches to my whole Setup, so why should i use another colour for my daily use build


----------



## GreiverBlade (Jan 21, 2015)

lovely, as a AIR540 user i can only approve (tho mine is more basic albeit fully watercooled too )


----------



## Aardwolfe (Jan 21, 2015)

Gr3yh0unD said:


> The UV Plexi is Red not orange .... that just looked like Red cause of the light  and yeah it was mentioned to 1. give more stability to the mainboard tray 2. i originally planned to use UV Lights ... maybe they will come to the build too ...if you would look closer you would mention i never painted the original case black .... its just my frame left ... the custom made parts are : internal : all big parts black and the small ones for the Cables and SSD are in matt metallic grey like the Parts outside the case. The cuttings are to just have the frame left and not the plates from the original where you coulndt mount all that stuff like i did.
> 
> And i like the colour and it matched to my mainboard. Finally it matches to my whole Setup, so why should i use another colour for my daily use build



oh i saw the taping on the case, so i thought u painted it, anyway great job, i wish i could get the cuttings for bottom mount ssd and other stuff, those are metal cuttings right? ssd bracket etc?


----------



## JessePalacio (Jan 22, 2015)

beautiful. =0


----------



## Gr3yW0lf (Jan 25, 2015)

Hey Community,
here are the pics of the closed Case 




 




 




 





PS: Dont worry the cablemanagment will be better @ top of the mainboard when i am finished with overclocking and switching fans 
Greetings
Gr3y


----------



## Gr3yW0lf (Feb 1, 2015)

So there is the Update for the Coolermaster CaseMod Worldseriers. Hope you enjoy the new Fans  and yeah i cant decide which of them are nice, but the Coolermaster do their job better than the Corsair ones.


----------

